
Why there are no more new “web startups”? - albybisy
in the past we had every years or so new startups that growth so quickly that become part of our life (example: facebook, twitter, airbnb, uber, instagram..).<p>It seems to me that this innovation waved stopped. Why? it&#x27;s me that i&#x27;m getting old :( or it&#x27;s because we are in the low innovation phase for the web sector and innovation are other sectors?
======
sejtnjir
Every company today is somehow digital native. The web component is implied,
not a feature.

------
willpewitt
In recent years TikTok comes to mind as a new company that seems to have
gotten very popular very quickly.

